# Mushroom & Spinach Fattie and some ABT's



## suie (May 18, 2013)

I've been admiring the Fatties in this thread for awhile so gave it a go today.

I made a filling of onions, brown mushrooms, garlic, fresh spinach and a little fresh thyme. Sauteed in a little butter and canola oil, then cooled.













fatfill (2).jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






Next, I followed the directions in the fattie sticky to flatten the meat. This is just 80/20 ground beef, sprinkled with a little salt & pepper.













flatbeef.jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






I put down some cheddar and american cheese, then laid on the mushroom filling.













fatfill.jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






Prepared the bacon weave and wrapped the fattie.













baconwrap.jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






I had some leftover ABT filling and some baby bell peppers from a party last weekend, so just made a few of those. This is before they were wrapped in bacon.













abt.jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






On the smoker at about 240 right now. Using hickory and cherry wood for the smoke. I'm planning on going for about 165 internal for the fattie. (unless anyone suggests otherwise) Then I  will probably open up the damper a bit and crisp up the bacon.













fatongrill.jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






I can't wait to taste this, so excited!!


----------



## seenred (May 18, 2013)

Lookin' good so far, Suie!  Keep the Qview coming!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 18, 2013)

That is my favorite fatty filling as well!  I'm sure it will come out great.  Be sure to show some cross-sectional pics after you slice it!


----------



## suie (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Red & SnorkelingGirl! 

Here's the rest of the qview This is how it looked right before I took it off. When the IT hit 155 I cranked the heat up a bit to about 300 and finished it to an IT of 165. Although the bacon wasn't exactly crispy, it wasn't greasy/soft either.













fattiedone.jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






I let it rest for 15 minutes before slicing. (luckily I had the ABT's to nibble on) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's the slice. I was really surprised to see that I actually got a bit of a smoke ring, even though it was only a 3 hours smoke. 













fattieslice.jpg



__ suie
__ May 18, 2013






The only thing I'd do differently next time is not salt the filling at all. With all the bacon, it was a little on the salty side. But I really loved it, and am definitely sold on fatties!!


----------



## rdknb (May 18, 2013)

Oh that looks very good, well done


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 18, 2013)

Looks gorgeous!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Wish that was our dinner for tonight!


----------



## michief (May 18, 2013)

Very nice! I have become addicted to fatties and am always looking for new ideas... have fun and enjoy!


----------



## jp61 (May 18, 2013)

Job well done, it looks great!


----------



## suie (May 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2013)

Oh man... Awesome


----------

